# Etisalat Internet Connection Problems



## johnpenn1234 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi - I live in an apartment complex in Abu Dhabi - I have had the Etisalat technicians come several times. My problem is I am constantly getting kicked off the internet. I have to reset everything and it's becoming a pain. I have the Aztech ADSL modem/router. I am keeping the powercord away from the phone line so it doesn't interfere with the DSL signal. Can any offer any help besides having to contact Etisalat.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

ask them to check the hardwire that runs through to your apartment. It's that or a faulty modem. In my case, was a faulty modem.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Does this happen about once a day? 

Do you have a static IP address? Some routers don't work too well with changing IPs, causing them to have to be restarted.


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Try changing the phone (ADSL) cable.. i've had the same issue but it just seemed to die out after the cable was changed


----------

